# Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z (Zombie Cyborg Ninja)



## Death Certificate (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks pretty but after Ninja Gaiden 3, I still remain unsure about team ninja without itagaki

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HymWSLGPsl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## slickcat (Sep 19, 2012)

yup equally skeptical, I dont think I ll even bother with this title, until all the details have been released. Hayashi seems to be grasping at empty straws.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

I actually think a topic for this game was already made days ago.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Ninjas
Zombies
Cyborgs

Guys if we can cram one more cliche in here we win the prize!


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Ninjas
> Zombies
> Cyborgs
> 
> Guys if we can cram one more cliche in here we win the prize!



Alien Cyborg Ninja Zombies! The much anticipated spiritual successor to Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 19, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Ninjas
> Zombies
> Cyborgs
> 
> Guys if we can cram one more cliche in here we win the prize!



Pirate,zombie, ninja,cyborgs with a small part of samurai.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 19, 2012)

Trailers looks ok not that excited. Got to see gameplay first/story.


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Alien Cyborg Ninja Zombies! The much anticipated spiritual successor to Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!



Make 'em female and put 'em in bikini/schoolgirl outfits and you've got a winner!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2012)

reminds me of splatterhouse but with mechs and ninjas.. lets see.. team ninja might redeem themselves with this one


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 19, 2012)

> Team Ninja
> 
> Yosuke Hayashi ? Team Ninja head
> Kohei Shibata ? Dead or Alive 5 director
> ...


Why aren't those two fired? Also the producer of Legendary? Are you shitting me? that game sucked.



At least the art logo looks cool.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

I like the art style but nothing else rouses my interest.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 19, 2012)

Isn't Team Ninja a little too late to the zoombie party?


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

One can never be too late to the zombie party.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2012)

What is this?


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What is this?



Zombies + Ninja Gaiden = meh


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Make 'em female and put 'em in bikini/schoolgirl outfits and you've got a winner!



Zombies in bikinis, gah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Isn't Team Ninja a little too late to the zoombie party?



never too late for zombies


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds awesome in concept but I'll keep my expectations low.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello people, moderators mind merging the threads since I originally created one first?


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 18, 2012)

*Team Ninja On Working With Inafune And Making Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z*



> After talking about Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor?s Edge, we asked Team Ninja leader Yosuke Hayashi questions about Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z. First revealed through a teaser video, Yaiba is a zombie killing ninja game developed by Comcept, Team Ninja, and Lost Planet 3 developer Spark Unlimited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Still remain skeptical


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 18, 2012)

Wicked said:


> Trailers looks ok not that excited. Got to see gameplay first/story.



Don't you mean just gameplay?


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 28, 2013)

*Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z "does not need to run at 60fps"*



> Inafune says that Yaiba: Ninja Gaiden Z will feature more comic relief than your typical Ninja Gaiden game, humor which should offset the game's extreme violence. Yaiba will be able to, for example, rip off the arms of a zombie and use them like a pair of nunchaku or rip out a glowing gland from a monster and shoot deadly goo from its insides.
> 
> While the game will feature Ninja Gaiden's Ryu Hayabusa, Yaiba is very much a side story ? a "brand new IP," Hayashi said. Inafune said he's bringing his own "flair" to the title and Hayashi explained the game doesn't need to adhere to past Ninja Gaiden gameplay conventions or necessarily run at 60 frames per second.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2013)

tha fuck happened to the Ninja Gaiden games?


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 28, 2013)

And the gameplay hardly looks good either
[YOUTUBE]R4o6ANsPmzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## slickcat (Mar 28, 2013)

Gameplay looks like shit. But I ll wait for a full blown version. Hayashi is still young, He has alot to prove for anyone to buy any more Ninja gaiden titles. he ll learn that the hard way


----------



## Canute87 (Mar 29, 2013)

Why was razor's edge on the wii u better than 3? Were the same people working on it?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2013)

I was never really expecting a full on technical action game anyway. It's gonna be one of those weird action games where you just enjoy the ride like Suda51 games. I'm here mainly to control a ninja/zombie/cyborg and fight Ryu.



The 30fps thing is fucking stupid though. Typical western development rationalization.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 29, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Why was razor's edge on the wii u better than 3? Were the same people working on it?



Because they actually wanted the COD audience with the original third game.

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## slickcat (Mar 29, 2013)

What Death said


----------



## DedValve (Mar 29, 2013)

Well it looks like I no longer need to keep my eye on this game. So long Ninja Gaiden Z.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]S4A3OF7H9u4[/YOUTUBE]

meh
Liked the song in background, but everything else looks odd. Feels like dead rising than ninja gaiden.

[YOUTUBE]nvZau8dXpE0[/YOUTUBE] 
Nothing much


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tFM73ylFigI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2013)

It's REALLY looking like Suda51 made a Ninja Gaiden game. It's looking cool but only because it's a spinoff. Same situation as Revengeance.

I can dig it.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TVbB2AFjkEc[/YOUTUBE]
Trying too hard to be suda51
Combat looks closer to a Musou game than Ninja Gaiden
Honestly I rather buy razor edge.
The redhead is my wafui


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 2, 2013)

Ehh, the Suda51 claims are pretty on point, but it still looks like a decent action game.  Not gonna get butthurt over the Ninja Gaiden relations, so I'll probably pick it up when it (inevitably) gets cheap.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NsiYReAeHt8[/YOUTUBE]

Turn on captions
2:15 ninja gaiden 4 is coming


----------

